# Chain Question Dura Ace or Ultegra



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a 2007 Felt tri bike with 10speed Ultegra rear and 105 front. The chain is original and needs to be changed out. It is the basic Shimano CN-5600 chain and I am wondering if I could upgrade this with a Dura Ace or Ultegra chain? 

Are there any compatability issues with 6700 or 7900 on my 2007 Groupo?
Would Ultegra be a better bang for the buck or maybe an off brand like Wipperman, or is Dura Ace the way to go?

Thanks


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Ultegra is more durable that Dura Ace. But your best bet would be KMC with a removable link, like this one: cheaper and more durable than either Ultegra or Dura Ace:
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K3131


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not a chain expert, what does the removable link do? Gotcha on durability, what about shifting performance, any difference between chains?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

According to Shimano's website, the 105, Ultegra and Dura Ace chains all weight the same amount. It's more of a matter of which one looks shinier. I wouldn't necessarily say that the Ultegra chains will last longer since Shimano does recommend you changing the 10 speed drivetrain chain every 1,500 miles.


----------

